# gulfstream anti roll bar



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

hi, have a 97 sunvoyager on a ford f150 super duty chassis, recently fitted rear air bags no problem, but on inspection of rear anti roll bar found that where bar is bolted to axle on either side normally with a D shaped rubber bush or similar, bar is in a 4 inch slot and bar is free to move along slot [2 large bolts either side to split slot], dont look right to me but no remnant of bush present, has anyone got any clues


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*anti roll bar*

Hi Peabug

You do not give enough information ,so help will not be easy.
One place you could try is a ford dealer ( american ) nr Mildenhall Airbase in Suffolk.
Sorry that is all i can suggest.

Regards Duncan


----------

